# ALTQ don't work in freebsd VR.6.4 ,VR7.1 VR7,2 ?????



## congavangkiev (May 4, 2009)

Somebody tell me please why ALTQ don't support in freebsd VR.6.4 ,VR7.1 VR7,2 ????? 
In kernel config
################################################## #############
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED # Random Early Detection (RED)
options ALTQ_RIO # RED In/Out
options ALTQ_HFSC # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler
options ALTQ_PRIQ # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options ALTQ_NOPCC # Required for SMP build
options ALTQ_CDNR
option ALTQ_WFQ

################################################## ##############
#sudo: pfctl -e
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
pf enabled


----------



## mwatkins (May 4, 2009)

You do realize that you have to (a) compile the kernel once you've edited the configuration, and (b) install it?

You've not done either (a) or (b) or both.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2009)

> SUPPORTED DEVICES
> The driver modifications described in altq(9) are required to use a cer-
> tain network card with ALTQ.  They have been applied to the following
> hardware drivers: age(4), ale(4), an(4), ath(4), aue(4), awi(4), bce(4),
> ...


See altq(4)


----------



## congavangkiev (May 4, 2009)

because when i use VR 7.0,VR 6.2 ,ALTQ working very good,but when i try VR 6.4 and VR 7.1 VR 7.2 ( today).This is have problem!
 SirDice you was use VR7.1 or VR 7.2????


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2009)

I'm running 7-stable and no alt-q :e


----------



## mwatkins (May 4, 2009)

*Do not blame the OS, blame the typo*

Do *uname -a* and I think you'll find you are running GENERIC (with no ALTQ customizations).

Why? 

Perhaps when you issued the make commands you had the same typo as that which you pasted into this thread:


```
#sudo:make buildkernel [B]KERNCOF[/B]=MYKERNEL
#sudo:make installkernel [B]KERNCOF[/B]=MYKERNEL
```

*KERNCONF*, not KERNCOF.

If you have a supported device and have built and installed the kernel correctly, your display will look like this:


```
$ uname -irps 
FreeBSD 7.2 i386 SROUTE
$ pfctl -e
pfctl: pf already enabled
```


----------



## bloodhound (May 4, 2009)

Add this to your kernel and re-compile it, no mather the version 6,7,7.1,7.2

options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ                        # Class-Based Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED                        # Random Early Detection 
options ALTQ_RIO                        # RED In/Out
options ALTQ_HFSC                       # Hierarchical Packet 
options ALTQ_PRIQ                       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options ALTQ_NOPCC                      # Required for SMP build

Link on how to make a custom kernel
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html


----------



## congavangkiev (May 4, 2009)

Now working.I re-compile KERNEL.Now working.Thank you my friend


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2009)

Still, what on earth is *VR*? Version, as in v7.2?


----------



## congavangkiev (May 5, 2009)

yes.this Version.


----------

